# Rotala ramosior



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Am I correct that Rotala ramosior will do well in an aquarium with high light, CO2 and ferts?

And if so, do I need to remove the little blooms above the leaves before submerging it?









Also, does Ludwigia decurrens do well submerged?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Answered elsewhere, but

yes, no and no


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Cavan. Yeah this was posted before I got answers on the other posts. Won't ask again. 😁


----------

